# Favorite "Villain Songs"?



## SquishierCobra

http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/VillainSong

Which ones are your favorites?

My top 11 in no particular order (getting the idea for 11 from The Nostalgia Critic)

11. Hellfire (The Hunchback of Notre Dame) 

10. Playing With the Big Boys Now (The  Prince of Egypt)

9. The Great Mighty Poo (Conker's Bad Fur Day)

8. In the Dark Of The Night (Anastasia)

7. Who Needs You (The Land Before Time IV: Journey Through the Mist)

6. Be Prepared (The Lion King)

5. Dark Knight, King of Immortality (Digimon Xros Wars)

4. Oogie Boogie's Song (The Nightmare Before Christmas)

3. Poor Unfortunate Souls (The Little Mermaid)

2. Blame Canada (South Park: Bigger, Longer-Lasting, & Uncut)

1. With Me (Sonic & The Black Knight)


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Be Prepared, Still Alive (Portal), The Great Mighty Poo, Philistine (No More Heroes 2), Worthless (The Brave Little Toaster).

The top 5.

Be Prepared is just pure awesome, Still Alive is strangely calming, and also hilarious, The Great Mighty Poo is one of the funniest songs ever (an opera singing pile of crap, need I say more?), Philistine is insanely catchy and quite possibly my favorite boss music ever, and Worthless is also very catchy for something so depressing.

Other good ones are Want You Gone (Portal 2), Flim Flam Bros. Song (My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic), Slipping (Dr. Horrible's' Sing-Along Blog), and Double Trouble (Pokemon)


----------



## Flareth

Still Alive and Want You Gone from Portal. Also, a lot of the Dr. Horrible soundtrack. Anything where NPH plays a villain (and gets to sing of course) are often epic villain songs because of him.

Oh, Be Prepared and Hellfire too.


----------



## Momo(th)

"Emperor of Eternal Darkness" A.K.A. "Yami". Theme of Yami from the game Okami.

Also, there is a theme from the Japanese version of Yugioh 5'ds called "Z-ONE's battle theme". It's really awesome.


----------



## Zero Moment

Team Plasma's Theme (B/W)


----------



## Monoking

Day After Day by Haji's Kitchen was one of the many awesome songs in Broly: The Legendary Super Saiyan, so...I'd say that. That song is also my favorite song, period.


----------



## DarkAura

Be Prepared (Lion King)
Double Trouble (Pokemon)
Hail to the Peanut Kind (The Proud Family)
Playing with the Big Boys Now (The Prince of Egypt)
It Feels so Good to be Bad (All Dogs go to Heaven 2)
F.U.N (Spongebob Squarepants- Plankton's version of the song)
Gimme the Wand (Fairly Odd Parents)


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

I'm a villain fanboi, so this one is always difficult for me to answer, such is the level of oversaturation of villain songs in my mind.

1. "Everything You Ever" - Dr. Horrible's Sing-Along Blog
2. "The Hounds" - The Protomen Act II: The Father of Death
3. "Hellfire" - The Hunchback of Notre Dame
4. "Stars" - Les Misérables
5. "Be Prepared" - The Lion King
6. "The Stand (Man or Machine)" - The Protomen Act I: Hope Rides Alone
7. "Rose's Turn" - Gypsy: A Musical Fable
8. "Razzle Dazzle" - Chicago
9. "My Friends" - Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street
10. "The Trial" - The Wall
11. "Poor Unfortunate Souls" - The Little Mermaid

The villanousness of some of these is debatable, but that's what makes them really great, in my opinion, at least.


----------



## Momo(th)

DarkAura said:


> F.U.N (Spongebob Squarepants- Plankton's version of the song)


How could I have overlooked that masterpiece?


----------



## ZimD

Hellfire and Be Prepared. I love them both so much that I couldn't even pick between them if I wanted to. They are both so amazing. <3


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

"By Your Command" - Ziltoid the Omniscient
"Hellfire" - The Hunchback of Notre Dame
Team Rocket HQ Theme - Pokemon R/B/Y


----------



## Phantom

I agree Hellfire and Be Prepared are classics. The Lion King 2 has a good one with "My Lullaby".

I suggest hearing "Be Prepared" in other languages, particularly Hebrew and Korean. Very creepy sounding and the Arabic version is cool too. 

I also must mention The Master's theme. I also love the Collecter theme from Mass Effect 2. 

(Will post links later :D)


----------



## Cap'n Sofa

Seconding the Collectors' theme from ME2, and would like to add _Lament for a Toy Factory_ by Doctor Steel. It's a standalone song but it's a story about a villain, so, I guess it counts.


----------



## Zero Moment

Discord
Fuckin' ponies.


----------



## Flareth

If we're talking Discord-based villain fansongs, Neverending Strife is the way to go.


----------



## Datura

How in the world has nobody mentioned E.G.G.M.A.N.?


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Dentist from Little Shop of Horrors.


----------

